# Aggressive 14 month old Vizsla male



## Coop (Jun 8, 2015)

Our 14 month old male pup has started to become more aggressive towards me and sometimes my husband. He is generally very sweet and loves affection and adores my husband. This aggressive behavior seems to be happening more often. Especially toward me. Mostly it is when I am trying to do something to him such as checking him over for ticks after a walk or taking his collar off. He has been showing signs of it becoming more frequent. Not sure how to deal with this. He can be quite intimidating..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your best bet is to have a behaviorist evaluate him.
Some dogs are more prone to snap, if something is going to cause them (removing ticks) pain. You appear to have more going on, if he does it when removing the collar.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Could he be challenging your leadership? (not 100% relevant article, but I always find it helpful for the "teenage" stage) http://www.trader.co.nz/versatiledogs/articles/awkward.htm

Also, my male is intact and sweet as can be and I am generally in favour of keeping males intact barring any necessity to neuter (i.e. testicular cancer or prostate issues); however here is a link to another story of a V whose issues were resolved by neutering:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,24250.msg227850.html#msg227850

Good luck! I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Coop (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the great information. We are planning to get Cooper neutered and hopefully this will help our situation.


----------

